# Looking for a squat in Philly



## Frostyfag (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey yall, my bandmates and i have been housed up in Upper Darby trying to sell our van but we're looking for other places to go so we don't over stay our welcome. Does anyone know any squats that would be down to keep us for a few days? 4 kids, 4 packs, 3 well behaved doggos. If this has been asked before feel free to delete, just send me the link to the other thread? Thanks a ton.


----------



## Wasabi Peas (Apr 9, 2018)

got a place in Germantown....how long is a few days? week? cant be longer than one week though, got other things going on mid april


----------

